# Dragon Ogres gone?



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll admit it's been a while since I played fantasy, having been concentrating on 40k for a while. But I seem unable to find Dragon Ogres anywhere on the GW website - have they been removed from *every* Chaos Army List now? 

This makes me sad...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are still in the bestiary on the 8th ed rulebook

But the only mini I see is the dubiously named "Shaggoth" , sounds like something from Austin Powers


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Dragon Ogres are gone from the Chaos Warriors list (only one who has them, I think.) but odds are, they will be in finecast next month.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

WoC is the next Fantasy army due early 2013. "New" Dogres have been around for about 2 years behind the scenes. The shaggoth; already finecasted I believe is also due updating into plastic form with multipose and options to make kholek.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought taking something that old and fundamental in the Chaos fluff out completely seemed a little odd. They've always been there in some form or another. It was random chance that had me looking for them on the website - I haven't been able to get out to my army books (and they're a little out of date too). 

So they are still in the army books themselves, just not on the site as models?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, they are still in army books. They are after all based on a mash up of the old metal (hideous) cold ones and old metal (hideous) Ogres. Too many complaints were raised across the board about the lack of better Dogre models; and the best conversions use the same idea of ogres and coldones but the updated plastics. That MI have become so much better as well, they have become even more powerful in this edition; fear causing ws4 4 wound as4+ and 3 s5 attacks with a stomp combined with 3 attacks per rank make a unit of 6 one of the best units in game; doubly so when combined with a warshrine.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The old metal ones aren't based on Cold Ones, and making them out of the new cold ones would just be wrong IMO - Cold Ones aren't Dragons. 

Their bodies are based off the old citadel dragons, and they've held up quite well over the years. Yes, they could use being redone, but they aren't terrible (like the Chaos trolls and chaos ogres are).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?71587-Kruzkal-s-Dragon-Ogre-Conversion

I think they look pretty decent, and using the DElf models would appear a lot better imho. And yeah, rose tinted glasses aside, I beg to differ. The metal dragon ogres appear little more than kitbash reposes to a style that is outmoded an unnecessarily csrtoonish.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The metal Dragon Ogres were around when I started back in the early 90s, so yes, they are old. They also don't really match anything we have nowadays, and are slightly more cartoony than other models in GWs range. But that doesn't make them bad models. 

That link was very nice work - the posing could have been better in some of them, especially if the cartoony look was trying to be avoided.


----------

